
Stephen Hawking warns humans may have only 1,000 years left on Earth - becewumuy
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/17/stephen-hawking-warns-humans-may-have-only-1-000-years-left-on-e/
======
PhilWright
Why does the press lap up anything that Stephen Hawking says?

He is a brilliant physicist so I would definitely listen to his opinion in
that specialist area. But he is not an expert on climate change, artificial
intelligence or global extinction events. There are experts in those other
areas that are worth listening to but just because Mr Hawking says something
in those areas does not mean it is gold dust. If you want to know the possible
dangers of AI then talk to Andrew Ng but Stephen Hawking is not your man.
Would be listen to Kim Kardashian's opinion on climate change? I hope not as
she is not qualified in that area, being well known does not mean you have
expertise. Just an opinion and that opinion might be no better than the
general public.

/RantOver

~~~
meshr
May be because he is aimed to find out objective truth but not to make money
on lie

------
lossolo
It's obvious that for our survival we need to become interplanetary species.
It's only matter of time (doesn't matter if it' 200 years or 2000 years, it
will happen eventually) until meteor (or other similar event) will hit earth
and only primitive life will probably survive. There is a lot more of random
natural extinction events that could eliminate human beings (meteors, super
viruses etc.). Additionally we create our own problems that could threaten our
existence (global warming) and how many more that we don't even know (our
knowledge is limited) we created?

Getting on Mars is our best bet for now, as human race. If we can colonize
Mars, this will double our chances of survival.

------
bronlund
Al Bielek told us that years ago :D

